# The Nintendo Theme Tunes Thread



## fen_boy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll sing a theme tune from a Nintendo game and you have to guess what it is. Whoever is correct is then 'it'

Here the first one...

'Da da daa dum da da da dum du-du-du-du-du-du-du-du dur dum, da da dar dar dar dar dar dum du du du du du du dum'


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

mario. i would say mario 2.




dave


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 11, 2009)

That's fucking Tetris FFS.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 11, 2009)

Din dinerlundin, dunerdindindin dur dur dur dur der, din din dur dur din dudurdurdurdun bing bing


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> mario. i would say mario 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




correct, your turn


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Din dinerlundin, dunerdindindin dur dur dur dur der, din din dur dur din dudurdurdurdun bing bing



That's fucking Tetris too.


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2009)

zelda theme was pretty ace


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

i dont want a turn. as i cant remmeber what the street fighter music sounds like.


dave


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

Um-ba, Um-ba, Um-ba.
Um-ba, Um-ba, Um-ba.

Dadada da da da da da da da da diddly diddly diddly do do do


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 11, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Um-ba, Um-ba, Um-ba.
> Um-ba, Um-ba, Um-ba.
> 
> Dadada da da da da da da da da diddly diddly diddly do do do



Bowser's Castle.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Bowser's Castle.



Close enough - I think thats the music for any underground level.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 11, 2009)

'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee whoooooooooooooooooooooooosh'


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i dont want a turn. as i cant remmeber what the street fighter music sounds like.
> 
> 
> dave



de ne ne new newdenlyew
de ne ne new nwedenlyew
de dedelene dedenelene ne


----------

